# Knitted tube socks



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I made these for my one year old GD. I used Crystal Palace Bamboo/woo/nylon sock yarn 6-7 stitches per inch.

Cast on 36
Knit one row
Divide stitches onto 3 size 3 dpn's
Join in the round
K2 p2 for 4 inches
K for 4 1/2 to 5 inches
k2 tog k6
knit next row
k2 tog k5
knit next row
k2 tog k4
k2 tog k3
k2 tog k2
k2 tog k1
k2 tog till a few stitches remain
Cut yarn leaving 5 inch tail
Draw yarn through remaining stitches
Turn inside out
Weave yarn tail loosely through toe of sock.
Weave in cast tail through vertical stitches.

Increase/decrease cast on stitches for larger or smaller sock.
My one year old GD has a size 4 3/4" foot.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Cute! Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice socks!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very nice socks!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Cute socks,love them.


----------



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

Will keep your grand daughters toes very toasty


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Love these


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice colors and Good work!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

soooo cute! Love these varigated yarns...kids love them...and thank U for also sharing the pattern. :-D


----------



## tereice (Feb 12, 2011)

do you have a pattern for the tube socks for a man size?


----------



## RubyK38 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

